# Cooper's Mexican Cerveza 2



## Zipster (7/11/11)

Hi there,

The previous topic about CMC is 18 pages long, no time to read it all, so from memory if anyone can help.

Here is the deal, I tasted the wort close to finish (I added the recommended sugars off course)... I would like this brew a little with a little more zing, someone is recommending glacier hops... They are not available at my supplier but they have galaxy hops, will that do?

How come this CMC can does not provide a more hoppy taste regarding mexican beer is drunk under hot weather, I don't get it!

.z


----------



## MarkBastard (7/11/11)

Uh oh, Silo Ted is going to rip you a new one...

Galaxy would be fine.

Mexican Beers are very low hop in general. No late hops, and low IBU.


----------



## Zipster (7/11/11)

No late hops means no finishing hops? Something else?

Regarding I don't plan to slice a lemon everytime I open a beer, I thought, the tanguiness should be included in the brew. So if I want low IBU this means minimum bittering on the hops yes? Like just toss something like 12g of galaxy in 1L of water and pour it straight into the wort?

Cheers!


----------



## MarkBastard (7/11/11)

Well you asked why the kit doesn't have a hoppy taste. It's because Mexican Cerveza as a style is low on hops, bittering, aroma and flavour. Not much hops compared to other styles. If you wanted to make the most authentic cerveza using that kit you wouldn't want to add any hops at all.

However if you want to actually make a nice beer, I would throw in some galaxy hops in your fermenter when you add the hot water. Maybe 20 grams or so.


----------



## Bribie G (7/11/11)

A lot of people knock Corona but have never had a bottle of the stuff since home brewing. If you actually grab a six pack and drink it on a clear palate you'll find that it surprisingly has a nice malty backbone and a bit of hop coming through. I don't actually mind the stuff compared to say TED or XXXX Gold 

I've made a couple of AG versions and have successfully used Chinook hops - in the case of a kit I'd try 100g of light dried malt extract in a litre of water, boil for 30 minutes with 15g of Chinook and tip straight into the fermenter (after rapid cooling). Also use a cleaner fermenting yeast - US-05 is good and will allow the flavours to come through better without the kit twang. 

Another way of "cleaning up" the beer is to use maltose syrup instead of sugar or brew enhancer - it's available in 500g tubs for about $2 from chinese grocers and is basically rice that has been zapped to produce maltose. Yeast loves maltose and will convert it easily without the sugar "twang" you can get using cane sugar.


----------



## Dazza88 (7/11/11)

Hey bribie, 

thanks for the picture, been looking for the stuff and haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Zipster (7/11/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Well you asked why the kit doesn't have a hoppy taste. It's because Mexican Cerveza as a style is low on hops, bittering, aroma and flavour. Not much hops compared to other styles. If you wanted to make the most authentic cerveza using that kit you wouldn't want to add any hops at all.
> 
> However if you want to actually make a nice beer, I would throw in some galaxy hops in your fermenter when you add the hot water. Maybe 20 grams or so.



Can I do this near the end? 20g is a bit much, I don't want the galaxy to overtake, just a bit paranoid due to unsuccessful experiments with hops....


----------



## Zipster (7/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> A lot of people knock Corona but have never had a bottle of the stuff since home brewing. If you actually grab a six pack and drink it on a clear palate you'll find that it surprisingly has a nice malty backbone and a bit of hop coming through. I don't actually mind the stuff compared to say TED or XXXX Gold
> 
> I've made a couple of AG versions and have successfully used Chinook hops - in the case of a kit I'd try 100g of light dried malt extract in a litre of water, boil for 30 minutes with 15g of Chinook and tip straight into the fermenter (after rapid cooling). Also use a cleaner fermenting yeast - US-05 is good and will allow the flavours to come through better without the kit twang.
> 
> ...



Maltose... I just looked it up and it looks a little scary. Too much process for me, I will stick with the glucose (dextrose). And yes you are very right about this twang taste wit h cane sugar, I have verified the same thing and not using it anymore.


----------



## yum beer (7/11/11)

Zipster said:


> Here is the deal, I tasted the wort close to finish (I added the recommended sugars off course)... I would like this brew a little with a little more zing, someone is recommending glacier hops... They are not available at my supplier but they have galaxy hops, will that do?



What exactly are 'the recommended sugars' you refer to.

I make my CMC with 500gm LDM and 500gm Dextrose, 3 months in bottle, ai carumba...its mexico man.


----------



## Bribie G (7/11/11)

DazDog said:


> Hey bribie,
> 
> thanks for the picture, been looking for the stuff and haven't been able to find it.



I work in Chinatown (Vodafone cust. care) right opposite the shop, how many do you want? B)


edit: we can't keep meeting at the BP, people are going to talk


----------



## Zipster (7/11/11)

Its the enhancer 2. It contains corn sugars, which makes sense in a way..!


----------



## yum beer (7/11/11)

Leave it alone for at least a month in the bottle and you will get a pleasant surprise, a top drop on a hot day.


----------



## MarkBastard (8/11/11)

Zipster said:


> Can I do this near the end? 20g is a bit much, I don't want the galaxy to overtake, just a bit paranoid due to unsuccessful experiments with hops....



near the end of ferment? sure. And you can use less hops if you want. Up to you.


----------



## Zipster (8/11/11)

one month sounds realistic. Got a fair few to drink up before then! heheh

Thanks again.


----------



## hirns (8/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> A lot of people knock Corona but have never had a bottle of the stuff since home brewing. If you actually grab a six pack and drink it on a clear palate you'll find that it surprisingly has a nice malty backbone and a bit of hop coming through. I don't actually mind the stuff compared to say TED or XXXX Gold
> 
> I've made a couple of AG versions and have successfully used Chinook hops - in the case of a kit I'd try 100g of light dried malt extract in a litre of water, boil for 30 minutes with 15g of Chinook and tip straight into the fermenter (after rapid cooling). Also use a cleaner fermenting yeast - US-05 is good and will allow the flavours to come through better without the kit twang.
> 
> ...



If this is rice syrup than even my local woolworths sells it!


----------



## ballantynebrew (12/11/11)

ballantyne mexican cerveza

coopers mex malt
17g Hallertau hops
900g dex
us-05 yeast 
OG- 1030
23lt 

did a boil of malt and hops just under 10mins, with about 250-300g of extract

hope it will go well for summer :beer:


----------



## Asha05 (15/11/11)

Im drinking a tweaked mexican kit at the moment:

Coopers Mexican tin
1Kg beer improver form LHBS
200gm pilsner Malt (steeped for 25min)
40gms of Galaxy hops (20gm @ 15mins 20gm 5 mins)
20 gms of cascade dry hopped
Standard Yeast

5.6%

Turned out very nice.

Easy summer quaffer...

Gave it to a mate at work who loves Corona and he loved it...


----------



## BennyH (3/12/11)

I put one down this arvo;

Coopers Cervaza
850g dex
150g dried corn syrup
200g flaked rice steeped for 25 min
W 34/70
5g dry enzyme
10g Galaxy at flameout (was only hops I had left, need to get down the shops)

Played around with the old fridge today to use as a cooler to get the temp down (9-10 deg)

After it's Kegged, it'll be end Jan / start Feb before I get to drink it because of work. Hoping it'll be that summer beer that doesn't last long enough.......


----------



## Matt89 (5/12/11)

what does the rice syrup do to the flavour/body? is it necessary?

I'm looking to make one of these as an easy drinker for the hot days i hope we have coming! basing on the coopers can what are the must have accompaniments?


----------



## BennyH (6/12/11)

Matt89 said:


> what does the rice syrup do to the flavour/body? is it necessary?
> 
> I'm looking to make one of these as an easy drinker for the hot days i hope we have coming! basing on the coopers can what are the must have accompaniments?



Rice gives body in this beer as wheat does for a larger or ale. That and the dry enzyme pushes it towards, say an asahi. Dry, crisp taste. It's my tip if your going for that style.


----------



## ballantynebrew (23/12/11)

ballantynebrew said:


> ballantyne mexican cerveza
> 
> coopers mex malt
> 17g Hallertau hops
> ...



*** had a taste about 1 month in, came out pretty well. keen to try some galaxy hops next time ***


----------



## drunkenmonkey (29/12/12)

i got a cheap tin of the cerveza the other day along with a 1.5kg thomas cooper LME tin, any idea's/suggestions on how it would go using the LME over the BE2?


----------



## carniebrew (29/12/12)

drunkenmonkey said:


> i got a cheap tin of the cerveza the other day along with a 1.5kg thomas cooper LME tin, any idea's/suggestions on how it would go using the LME over the BE2?


Very bloody well. Chuck the two of them into a few litres of just boiled water, mix well and top up to 20 litres from the the tap. Use US-05 yeast and ferment at 18 degrees for a 5% (after bottling) summer chugger.


----------



## leevalentine001 (31/12/12)

I just put together a 'rushed' CMC for tonight (New Year's Eve) as it's going to be close to 30 and I'm headed to a pool party.

Mine is far from fantastic at the moment as it's only been in the bottle for 48 hours! xD

But for what it is, it's still very drinkable. I didn't use any hops but I added a lot of malt for extra flavour. I imagine what's left of this will be stored for a few more weeks and will end up being a very palatable brew.

I'm a simpleton, so my recipe was as follows:

3L boiling water to fermenter
1 x can of CMC
1kg Dextrose (Coopers)
1kg Malt (Coopers)
Topped to 18L mark with cool water
Kit yeast

OG 1.063 - FG 1.012 = roughly 6.6% before bottling (should go up to about 7% after a week or so in the bottle I would think).

To be fair, it could use a run through a soda stream as it's not very well carbonated yet. But it's got just enough fizz and the right flavour (and abv%) for a NYE pool party.


----------



## leevalentine001 (31/12/12)

After writing that I felt like another taste test was in order (sure, it's 1:20pm, but it's NYE so ner!). Really enjoying it. One of the easiest drinking beers I've made. And after 1 schooner (proper schooner glass) I'm already feeling a bit buzzed. Potent stuff!


----------



## carniebrew (31/12/12)

leevalentine001 said:


> 1 x can of CMC
> 1kg Dextrose (Coopers)
> 1kg Malt (Coopers)
> Topped to 18L mark with cool water
> ...


LOL...I just vomited in my mouth a little bit....but to each their own!

I'm thinking that combo cost you at least $25. Why didn't you just buy a bottle of cheap scotch or bourbon and add a dash of coke if all you're after is a cheap NYE party buzz?! :icon_drunk:


----------



## drunkenmonkey (31/12/12)

carniebrew said:


> Very bloody well. Chuck the two of them into a few litres of just boiled water, mix well and top up to 20 litres from the the tap. Use US-05 yeast and ferment at 18 degrees for a 5% (after bottling) summer chugger.


next question: how would dry hopping with cascade go, and how much would i need to put in?


----------



## carniebrew (31/12/12)

drunkenmonkey said:


> next question: how would dry hopping with cascade go, and how much would i need to put in?


I'm not a fan of it personally, prefer to do flameout additions for my aroma hopping. But plenty do, and Cascade is a perfect choice for doing so. How much to use is purely a personal choice, how much aroma do you want? Try 20 grams and adjust next time depending on what you think of the result.


----------



## gc.camel (12/4/13)

Sorry to bring back an old topic, but I've pulled out a can of cerveza i bought months ago on sale and thought I'd finally get rid of it!

Plan is....

1x CMC Kit
500g LDME
500g Dex
20g cascade @ 20mins
20g cascade dry (day 4 or 5)
1x kit yeast
top to 23 liters

Thoughts? not 100% sure on the hop additions. I've also go some saaz (25g) and PoR (5g) and maybe some Galaxy (10g or so) left over from other brews. Can't imaging using the PoR though!

Thanks guys!


----------

